# FC Mod Request & Help Thread



## SoulFire (Aug 7, 2017)

Active FC Staff:
[COLOR=#b30000]Rinoa[/COLOR] [COLOR=#00b300]Soulfire![/COLOR] ​
Use this thread to request specific work from a Fanclub Moderator, such as help with trolling/flaming, how do I do this or that, or requesting ownership.

You can request any of the following here, if you are an owner of a fanclub:


Changing titles
Giving extra front page posts
Copying posts to a new FC from the old one
Assistance with less than nice FC members
Request ownership of a fanclub (see below)


*When Requesting Ownership of a Fanclub That Already Exists*


An owner must be dormant on the forums at least 30 days before we'll  feel good in reassigning a fanclub. People go on vacations, they get  busy with work, have to study for classes and have life events happen  that take their attention away for a period of time.  


If an owner is active on the forums, but not in the Fanclub itself - you  must show you have sent a PM to the owner at least once requesting  ownership and waited at least 1 week for a response before asking staff  for ownership.  If the owner does not respond to you, an FC mod will  then request the owner to respond. 1 week later if no reaction is given,  then ownership can be revisited.


This one is important! THE ONLY THING AN *ACTIVE* OWNER IS TRULY REQUIRED FOR IS THE  UPDATING OF THE FANCLUB MEMBER LIST AND BANNER/FANART POSTS.   Keeping a  fanclub active, enjoyable and entertaining is up to the members MORE SO  than the owner.  
Creating "NEW" fc's instead of reassigning existing ones is starting to  garnish complaints from people who made banners for the older fc and  wasn't aware it was about to be remade. We want to see the "new new new  *naruto character name* FC" trend stop because it's getting ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the answer to this is no but is it possible for me to make an Anti FC about another Anti FC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 21, 2019)

Why not post in the pro FC instead?


----------



## Zef (Jul 21, 2019)

The Pro FC already exists. Nevermind


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 31, 2019)

Where the hell is my kiba inuzuka FC ? 
Where is the Kiba x Naru FC ?
Where is the Inuzuka clan FC ?


----------



## Platypus (Sep 2, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> Where the hell is my kiba inuzuka FC ?
> Where is the Kiba x Naru FC ?
> Where is the Inuzuka clan FC ?


The section was hit by a couple of prunes recently. My guess is Mbxx found some naughty words or copyrighted content in a bunch of threads and hard-deleted them altogether.


----------



## Viole (Sep 14, 2019)

What is the status of Kpop club? Search with Kpop only shows one thread last archived in 2011 and no continuation link.
K-pop gives search error of too short.

Does one still have to go ask for permission and all assuming it was not re-made since 2011 .-.


----------



## Platypus (Sep 14, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> What is the status of Kpop club? Search with Kpop only shows one thread last archived in 2011 and no continuation link.
> K-pop gives search error of too short.
> 
> Does one still have to go ask for permission and all assuming it was not re-made since 2011 .-.


Found  via Google. Probably hasn't been active in the last 6 years.


----------



## Viole (Sep 14, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Found  via Google. Probably hasn't been active in the last 6 years.


So still constitutes as need to transfer the old club or I can just start anew at this point?

Out of 4 owners/ cowowners I could find one/ see last seen which was 2014


----------



## Platypus (Sep 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> So still constitutes as need to transfer the old club or I can just start anew at this point?
> 
> Out of 4 owners/ cowowners I could find one/ see last seen which was 2014


In that case you can just start a new one I think. 
@SoulFire! @Rinoa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## SoulFire (Sep 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


>


I don't see any problem with taking ownership of this FC and/or recreating it if it is no longer in physical existence and there is no active owner. You should create a set of rules for the first page and reference to Global Rules. 

I'm thinking this belongs in General FCs-- @Rinoa?


----------



## Viole (Sep 15, 2019)

SoulFire! said:


> I don't see any problem with taking ownership of this FC and/or recreating it if it is no longer in physical existence and there is no active owner. You should create a set of rules for the first page and reference to Global Rules.
> 
> I'm thinking this belongs in General FCs-- @Rinoa?


General ya, Do i need some approvals and/or something special to adhere to? First time doing it


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> General ya, Do i need some approvals and/or something special to adhere to? First time doing it


Just check the first post on this thread! You can also check out the opening posts with rules on other FCs to see what is usually done (posting members, rules, etc.).


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 15, 2019)

Platypus said:


> Found  via Google. Probably hasn't been active in the last 6 years.





Viole1369 said:


> So still constitutes as need to transfer the old club or I can just start anew at this point?
> 
> Out of 4 owners/ cowowners I could find one/ see last seen which was 2014





SoulFire! said:


> I don't see any problem with taking ownership of this FC and/or recreating it if it is no longer in physical existence and there is no active owner. You should create a set of rules for the first page and reference to Global Rules.
> 
> I'm thinking this belongs in General FCs-- @Rinoa?


I changed the OP posts to @Viole1369, Violet you can now re-edit the FC OP, maybe old FC members will start to be active again along with new ones.


----------



## Viole (Sep 15, 2019)

Rinoa said:


> I changed the OP posts to @Viole1369, Violet you can now re-edit the FC OP, maybe old FC members will start to be active again along with new ones.


 , May I request to have Post 1-6 in thread eek

First Post will be edited to be opening with new rules and memberlist ( for convenience I'll split old and new members for now)
2-5 are for small depository for the club (yt etc links)

6 is well incase needed, can be skipped for now


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 15, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> , May I request to have Post 1-6 in thread eek
> 
> First Post will be edited to be opening with new rules and memberlist ( for convenience I'll split old and new members for now)
> 2-5 are for small depository for the club (yt etc links)
> ...


Sure, will do now.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 31, 2019)

May I create a Himawari FC? 

Haven't found one with a quick search..


----------



## SoulFire (Oct 31, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> May I create a Himawari FC?
> 
> Haven't found one with a quick search..



Himawari FC is here :


----------



## BomberChild (Jan 11, 2020)

Is there a new Might Guy FC? I only saw the old one that was created back in 2006.


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 11, 2020)

BomberChild said:


> Is there a new Might Guy FC? I only saw the old one that was created back in 2006.


Usually there is only one fc per character (unless there is also an anti fc). It's just that the Might Guy fc, like many of the Naruto based ones, has fallen off in activity since the story ended.


----------



## BomberChild (Jan 11, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> Usually there is only one fc per character (unless there is also an anti fc). It's just that the Might Guy fc, like many of the Naruto based ones, has fallen off in activity since the story ended.



Oh okay then I’ll just join a Hyuga FC or something.


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 11, 2020)

BomberChild said:


> Oh okay then I’ll just join a Hyuga FC or something.


You can always post in the Might Guy fc and make a try at reviving it.


----------



## dergeist (Jan 22, 2020)

I thought you were offering me a job, lol


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 22, 2020)

Another dupe bites the dust!


----------



## dergeist (Jan 22, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> Another dupe bites the dust!


Who?


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 22, 2020)

Just check out this thread above you!


----------



## dergeist (Jan 22, 2020)

SoulFire! said:


> Just check out this thread above you!


Lol


----------



## nemugumi (Feb 11, 2020)

~ Sperm and Ovary: The Eternal Creation FC ~

*..(°°)..*


----------

